# WLAN Einstellungen gehen verloren



## abdullah1985 (26. September 2011)

WLAN funktioniert nicht

Hallo Leute,
ich habe 5 Rechner ( Windows XP Professional mit Service Pack 3 ) von HP Compaq 32 Bit zu Hause stehen.

Diese habe ich von einem Typen gekauft!
Ich habe nachher die Tastatur, Maus, Monitor getestet sowie DVD - Laufwerk, Festplatte, RAM, BIOS Batterie, BIOS Einstellungen und die Netzwerkkarte ( WLAN ), damit ich die Rechner zum laufen bringen kann!

Es klappt prima aber nicht perfekt!  denn die WLAN Karte von D-Link G510 war dabei und diese funktioniert nicht in 32-Bit rechner! Die Netzwerkkarte ist für Windows Vista, Windows 7 also für 64 Bit Rechner erstellt worden!

Wenn ich den Treiber aus original cd installiere zeigt der mir 3 verschiedene Meldungen, dann verschwindet der Icon des Drahtlosnetzwerkes von Netzwerkumgebung! Aber auch manchmal nicht! Falls es nicht verschwindet sind 2 optionen zu sehen!

1. ) Es ist gar keine Verbindung zu erkennen
2. ) Die Verbindung besteht, zumindest IP wird übergeben, kann aber keine Webseite mit dem Browser aufrufen! Signalstärke ist immer 3 bis 4 balken auf grün!

Auf dem Rechner ist DeepFreez! Dieses Programm ermöglicht das zurücksetzen eines unerwünschten Einstellung, damit nichts kaput geht!

Wenn ich für das DeepFreez als Admin anmelde kann ich einige Einstellungen hinzufügen, die auf Dauer bleiben!

Mein Problem ist, keine Internetverbindung über WLAN!
Da die Netzwerkkarte für 64 - Bit gemacht ist, habe ich mir eine alte 32- Bit Netzwerkkarte für WLAN besorgt!

Damit funktioniert jedoch auch nicht!
Mein Verdacht liegt an dem DeepFreez! Denn wenn ich den Rechner herunterfahre und wieder hochfahre, gehen die Einstellungen mit 32-Bit Netzwerkkarte nicht verloren, jedoch muss ich immer die Netzwerkverbindung reparieren bevor ich ins Internet kann!

Auf ein eingeschränktes Konto kann ich wiederrum nicht reparieren, da es ausgeblendet ist.

Was ich möchte ist:
1. ) Ohne reparieren funktion des WLANs die Einstellungen auf dauer speichern und somit jederzeit online sein, auch wenn ich den Rechner hoch- und runterfahre sollen die Einstellungen so bleiben wie diese sind und nicht verloren gehen!
2. ) WLAN auch für die eingeschränkte User verwenden! Also soll WLAN bei allen Userkonten funktionieren, egal welche Einschränkungen diese von Einstellungen haben.
3. ) DeepFreez nicht deinstallieren sondern die Funktionsmöglichkeiten von DeepFreez benutzen!
4. ) Überlegung vielleicht für später: den Zugriff auf bestimmte Webseiten von Router ausgesehen verbieten und somit ( Werbungen, Blacklist, content filterung, tunneln über freie proxyserver, viren etc. ) vermeiden.

Wie kann ich das Problem lösen? Weiß einer bescheid oder kann einer mir helfen ?

Lieben Gruß
abdullah1985


----------



## sheel (26. September 2011)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

Zuerst einmal: XP/Vista/Win7 gibt es alle drei in 32- und 64bit Versionen.
Und wenn es keine 32bit-Treiber für deine WLAN-Karte geben würde, kommst du erst gar nicht dazu, die Signalstärke abzulesen.
Die Karte selber ist sicher nicht nur für 64bit gemacht.

Welche drei Meldungen kommen denn beim Installieren?

Zu "Deepfreez": Du meinst nicht zufällig das Schachprogramm DeepFritz, das mal den menschlichen Weltmeister besiegt hat? Was hat das mit WLAN zu tun?


----------



## abdullah1985 (27. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich meine das Programm DeepFreeze 6 die man bei Internetcaffees benutzt! Siehe bild!

Die Meldungen sind auch als Bild zu sehen!


vielen dank
lg abdullah1985


----------

